# Flashing newest version of MOBOOT



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Can I just flash the .zip through CWR or do I need to use ACME Installer...


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

ACMEInstaller, though there is no need to unless you have a 3G/4G Touchpad or are planning on using it to verbose boot actual linux distros.


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Good to know... thank you sir...


----------

